# Western Isarmatic won't turn left or right



## Woodpecker (Dec 3, 2006)

I have an older style Western plow with a remote mounted solenoid. The joystick in the cab works to raise and lower the plow. I can not get the joystick to move the blade left or right. The pump runs, but the blade does not move.

If I take the cable off at the pump control location, and hold the valve up or down, I can get the joystick to work. Basically, this would be manually holding the valve open and using the joystick to actuate the solenoid. It appears the cable is to short to get the valve open. I tried the old cable that I used last year with no luck. I have a new adjustable cable and I can not get enough length out of it either.

Is there some type of adjustment that needs to be made in the valve?

Thanks,

Woodpecker


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

There IS an adjustment in the valve body. Go to Western's website, and go to the publications section. You can download the whole manual to that plow (and all the others). Better yet,...here it is. This is the long version of the entire mechanics manual for the Isarmatic. http://www.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=120&seclevel=1&filename=62880.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------

